# Get ready to fight gun control



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Statement by the President Three Years After the Parkland Shooting | The White House


Three years ago today, a lone gunman took the lives of 14 students and three educators at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida. In




www.whitehouse.gov





Direct from the White House, Biden's message about gun control. 
Congress just might have the votes to back national legislation this time around.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

My gun control is just fine. I keep a tight grouping.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

They are definitely going to try.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

non compliance , is likely the way it will go , already going that way in a lot of places they think the NY safe act has about 5% compliance several years into it


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If all we do is act tough and ***** we are screwed.
Join the NRA.
Join your local or regional gun advocacy groups.
Make phone calls to representatives.
WRITE letters. They carry a lot of weight.
Give $$$$ to political candidates who support the Second Amendment.
This is war.
If you don't have the guts to fight it do is all a favor and shut the hell up.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

They will get our guns eventually but it’s going to take a long time . 
I live in ny and don’t even know whatthe safe act is 😛 I’m not giving in


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

NY SAFE Act - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Here ya go.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The method to take your guns is already in place. Background checks. No one objects to keeping guns out of the hands of nuts. But bit by bit, the restrictions expand. Maybe an assault charge. Maybe an ex-wide's claim of mental abuse. When they take guns from your oddball cousin or the neighbor you know nothing about, we assume they had good reason. Until they determine something in your past is reason enough. There'll be no one left to stick up for you. Seems Biden and the Democrats are all shook up about White Supremacists. It is likely some of the Bozos that broke into the Capitol were White Supremacists or wanna bees. Biden made the connection last week, be alert for ex-Military being part of a White Supremacist groups. So since when is military service a warning sign? It is to the Democrats. The criteria in a background isn't something you'll get to vote on and you have zero control over what is reason enough to take your guns. Those without guns won't care your guns were taken and those remaining with guns won't want to put their gun ownership at risk by sticking up for you.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can the NRA fight for our rights when they are bankrupt?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Can the NRA fight for our rights when they are bankrupt?


Yes. Their bankruptcy is a financial restructuring, and as much a ploy to get their operation moved to another state and out of the line of fire of the NY AG.

The more relevant question is “does the NRA fight for our rights”?
The answer is ‘no’.
No, they do not.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The NRA has it's problems, but, they are the biggest show in town.
I'm a member
I hold my nose sometimes when I renew but I also look at the big picture.
I remember when Cuomo forced through the SAFE act in NY.
We had a big protest rally in Albany.
It was interesting that Ted Nugent who as I understand was later on the NRA's board of directors said he would speak at the rally but he wanted $50,000 and s private plane.
Donald Trump showed up and spoke.
Didn't cost us anything.
That was when I lost all respect for good old Ted.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

JJ Grandits said:


> The NRA has it's problems, but, they are the biggest show in town.
> I'm a member
> I hold my nose sometimes when I renew but I also look at the big picture.
> I remember when Cuomo forced through the SAFE act in NY.
> ...


I’m a member, too. I put a couple thousand dollars worth of money and time into the NRA every year, but it’s not in support of the NRA. It’s in support of the NRA’s supporters. I’ve met with most of the suits, and even once had dinner, in a party of six, with Wayne LaPierre. I end up having more to do with the NRA than I’d like to admit. I liken it to helping out a family member with an abusive spouse.

The salient fact is that the NRA has been in support of (with only a few notable exceptions) every major federal-level infringement of the 2nd amendment since their inception- including the ‘34 NFA and the ‘68 GCA. Most recently, they supported the regulatory bump stock ban. Bump stocks are likely of very little interest to anyone here, and I certainly have no interest, but we should all be interested in how they were made to go away.

Trump and the ATF (with the NRA’s vocal support) achieved a regulatory ban on the bump stock by deeming them to be machine guns. “Machine gun” has a very specific legal definition, of which a bump stock does not even remotely meet, nor does an open-bolt semi-auto, but both were banned by deeming. The bump stock deemed because it allowed an effect (not a function) similar to a machine gun, and the open-bolt semi-auto because of how easily it could be converted to meet the legal definition of a MG. Put the two precedents together, and we’re one unfriendly executive action away from all semi-autos being deemed “machine guns”- no legislation required.

Of course, being deemed a “machine gun” wouldn’t be so bad if it weren’t for the NRA-backed NFA that regulated them, and the NRA-backed Hughes Amendment which banned any more being sold to peasants after 1986.

The NRA always has, and always will only care about the tweed-jacket wearing, fine English double-gun stroking, planted pheasant hunting gun owners with deep bank accounts. Beyond demographic plays to bring in your paltry membership dues, they don’t care about your right to defend yourself from criminals or tyrants.

The NRA is not your friend.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The NRA is not your friend.


Who is?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Who is?


You know them when you see them.

My take is that it is not the Fudds, and it is not the armchair delta-force cosplayers. Our friends are the ones in the middle who own guns out of a sense of self-reliance, but know why we have the Right in the first place. They’re unassuming, but well-informed and ready. 

If you mean organizations; look into SAF and GOA and see what you think. I personally think they stand a better line and do more with the money we send them. If they had half of just what the NRA has wasted, the landscape would look very different than it does.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

GOA - Gun Owners of America - gunowners.org

SAF - Second Amendment Foundation - saf.org


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Do not count on leaders and elected representatives to understand or even be familiar with the constitution or the bill of rights. We are engaged in a board game where the players can choose to play within the rules, or not. 
Continuing to believe "They can't do this" and "The courts will never allow it" is to believe "They" even care.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Do not count on leaders and elected representatives to understand or even be familiar with the constitution or the bill of rights. We are engaged in a board game where the players can choose to play within the rules, or not.
> Continuing to believe "They can't do this" and "The courts will never allow it" is to believe "They" even care.


Excellent statement.


----------



## rara (Feb 27, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> Statement by the President Three Years After the Parkland Shooting | The White House
> 
> 
> Three years ago today, a lone gunman took the lives of 14 students and three educators at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida. In
> ...





GunMonkeyIntl said:


> You know them when you see them.
> 
> My take is that it is not the Fudds, and it is not the armchair delta-force cosplayers. Our friends are the ones in the middle who own guns out of a sense of self-reliance, but know why we have the Right in the first place. They’re unassuming, but well-informed and ready.
> 
> If you mean organizations; look into SAF and GOA and see what you think. I personally think they stand a better line and do more with the money we send them. If they had half of just what the NRA has wasted, the landscape would look very different than it does.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't belong to the NRA. I've always felt that they weren't really trying to protect my second amendment rights. If they ever succeed in stopping all gun control us peons would stop sending in our quarters. The NRA would lose the power they now have and the big fat salaries they enjoy. They have a vested interest in keeping the controversy going instead of winning the war. I do believe that all gun laws infringe on my second amendment rights and could be abolished by the courts they were actually challenged.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

You talked me into it. Just joined Gun Owners of America.
Have been a lifetime NRA member for a long time.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/2/21 1:09 AM CST

I have "joined " Gun Owners of America twice since 2017 as a one year member. Both times their rep accepted my membership fee and told me to expect my membership package and first newsletter within 30 days.

I joined via phone in March 2017 and got nothing but a run around in two phone calls during the year.

In April 2018, I gave them the benefit of the doubt that my earlier membership went into a keypunch SNAFU and joined for a year again and once again never got the promised membership package or 2nd Amendment newsletter and called them once with the same excuse that I wasn't in their data base.

Both memberships cost me $25 of my extra money and I hope the $50 they got out of me funded their lobbying effort but until I get a membership package or newsletter from them, as mentioned above , I will hold my nose over the NRA's shortcomings in my opinion as I renew my NRA membership yearly since the NRA is the organization our opponents fear the most and the indoor range i go to most offers a small discount to NRA members for range time.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Shrek said:


> Posted 3/2/21 1:09 AM CST
> 
> I have "joined " Gun Owners of America twice since 2017 as a one year member. Both times their rep accepted my membership fee and told me to expect my membership package and first newsletter within 30 days.
> 
> ...


I’m with you on the shooting/range activities of the NRA. Most of my involvement with the NRA comes from partnering on the LE training programs they do.

Their youth and range programs are great as well.

Looking at the history of the NRA, those sorts of functions are core to their charter. The lobby side (ILA) came later, and the NRA’s actions in the legislative realm have been overwhelmingly anti-patriot, anti-2A.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/2/21 6:38 PM CST

GunMonkeyIntl,

The things about the NRA that make me hold my nose when renewing are that as I have worked my yearly member dues into my budget and repeatedly tell them when I renew that I only want communication from them via the 1st freedom magazine, they still cold call me to early renew a month after I renew, donate to the ILA even though part of my dues is channeled to that arm of the organization as portions go to youth hunter / gun safety programs and such, but they still burn my phone up trying to shake more cash out of me.

I renewed in November for 2021 and since they have tried shaking more cash out of me with 11 calls to early renew or buy an out of my budget lifetime NRA membership. 

The last time they called trying to peddle me a lifetime membership for $900, I reminded the telemarketer that I have been an annual member for 41years and on my budget that is the only way I can support them and to please stop sending me the Made in China cheap promo gifts that I toss in the trash anyway and use the savings they waste on promo junk to me as my extra contribution.

I also told the rep not to keep pushing over my budget lifetime membership at me as the folks I know who have gotten lifetime memberships don't get any special deals over annual members and still get shake down for more cash calls as those of us who pay by the year.

The idea of the NRA Wine of the Month Club is odd to me because that is sort of mixing firearms and booze.

In the 1990s when I could afford it, I paid the fee to become certified as our club range safety officer and then as now was an annual member and contending with the 2nd Amendment attacks from the Clintons as we are now cotending with the current 2nd Amendment opposition.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I pay the NRA because to be a member of the one club I belong to it is a requirement.

I don't answer the phone any more any way so the calls are not a big bother like they used to be 

also to keep my NRA RSO certification I will be paying them one way or another.
as my kids graduate and I get a little more time I plan to pick up a few more certifications and teach some classes.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> non compliance , is likely the way it will go , already going that way in a lot of places they think the NY safe act has about 5% compliance several years into it


Yep. 
Don't ever ask for permission to engage in your Constitutionally protected rights.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It has started. Background check for all gun purchases bill has passed the House.









House of Representatives passes gun bills related to background checks, heads to Senate


WASHINGTON (NEXSTAR) — On Thursday, the House of Representatives passed two pieces of legislation, mostly along party lines, to expand background checks on all commercial gun sales. Congressm…




www.nbc4i.com


----------



## John B. (Mar 31, 2021)

Fishindude said:


> You talked me into it. Just joined Gun Owners of America.
> Have been a lifetime NRA member for a long time.


Just happened upon your post from a few months ago. I took the same path you have chosen - dumped my NRA membership and joined Gun Owners of America. Like so many before me, I've seen the lukewarm efforts of NRA to do anything actually meaningful toward protecting our 2nd Amendment rights.


----------

